# what a CRAP gig!



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

Wow. played a gig last night in Belleville. It was poooopy!

we got the 'please turn down thing' right off the start (we're a 3 piece band with two p.a. speakers) and the drummer gets upset and starts pounding his drums (not sure if it was intentional or if he was upset and it was coming through that way). That through me off the rest of the first set, SMASH SMASH SMASH in my ear.

Then second set, I don't know where the bassist was. I started Takin Care of Bidness, and when he came in , something was WAYYYY off. So I look over, try to figure out what the hell he's doing, I try a different key (B). Nope,not that either. Go back to C nope not here.C#? nope so i stop playing and just sing, and he's WAYYY off whatever he's doing, like he's fretting too hard and going sharp. Of course, COMPLETELY OBLIVIOUS the whole time. So I have to stop and restart the whole thing.

It would be more embarrasing if there was actually anyone there.

3rd set was better. still some experimental key changes

ugh, man, I hate nights like this.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Well, "Shit happens." If everyone learns from it, you'll know that 'shit' won't happen again,... hopefully.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Ouch. I hate train wrecks.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

all you can do is try to have a laugh over it. As Robert said, shit happens.

it's better to laugh along with the audience.


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*funny*

funny. after the 2nd set trainwreck, i go outside for a smoke with the drummer ( and i don't normally smoke) and he pisses himself laughing....

wasn't soo funny at the time though, but...

yeah i guess you just have to shake it off....


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Maybe we should have a trainwreck gig thread. I've got a couple...anyone else?


----------



## cheesey (Feb 17, 2006)

copperfields? 
we played a similar gig , had a bit of a wreck with foreplay but longtime was much better. its real hard playing when there are not many people .
Some good compliments however, played to a crowd of about 400 the nite before street dance wow nite and day difference...that was a rush!


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*really?!*



jroberts said:


> I hate that one.



I know. It's like "you hired a band, man?"

these are ACOUSTIC drums. ?!?

if you want a DJ, get a DJ.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Crap gigs I recall:

1) Unpublicised folk festival with more vendors than audience,
2) Stoned drummer for rock gig ruins show,
3) Raging egomaniac band leader insults a great rhythm section, on mic, 
4) Drunken patron rushes stage and breaks SG headstock and speaker cone,
5) Folk group booked in rock club,
6) Rock group booked for seniors dance,
7) Employer renegs on p.a., then refuses to pay,
...I'm sure there are more after 30 years in the business, but I try to suppress those memories.

If few or none of the crap gigs are the band's fault, you're doing well. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)

The perfect place to have a train wreck and I mean perfect, is at the Clifton in Massey. I promise ,this gig, will surpass any expectations you have ever had or will ever have of a train wreck, whether you plan for one or not.


----------

